# Laptop battery losing charge when not used.



## Time Waster (23 Dec 2021)

My current lenovo laptop doesn't get much use. I have a work one and use tablet for Internet use at home. I use the laptop infrequently but often it has lost charge and even has no charge. I often end up using with the power connected so it ends up fully charged. It still is out or nearly out of charge. It did that almost from new but I didn't take it back.

Funny thing is my older hp envy did the same.

What's happening? Is it fixable? How to fix? Should I go to a pro to get it fixed? Or is it not worth doing? 

A good few years back I replaced the batteries of my work laptop. I even got one with more of those cylinder batteries inside it. Very easy, just screw out the old base holding the battery and replace. The batteries were inside the base box all wired up or connected inside. Not sure the lenovo or hp envy had a battery as easily accessed.


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Dec 2021)

Are you shutting down or suspending/sleeping? If you are shutting down, then it could just be that the battery is knackered.


----------



## Chris S (23 Dec 2021)

I've got a 2016 laptop that I keep as a spare (I prefer an older 32-bit laptop but that's another story). The battery on that has lost a lot of its charge when I come to use it again after a month or two. I think it's just how they are.


----------



## Time Waster (23 Dec 2021)

It shouldn't knacker the batteries in the first month of use by turning it fully off. If it did the batteries are pretty poor I reckon.


----------



## MartinQ (24 Dec 2021)

There is the odd grumble with lenovo battery losing charge while switched off with the fast start up option enabled. So maybe try that?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

I have an Acer laptop which has lost it's charge after about a month of non use. I just run it off the mains as it is only used to play CDs. It is about 5 years old probably.


----------

